# Corrosion with Boca Bearings



## tribbsa (Mar 25, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that Boca bearings seem to corrode easier than Shimano OEM?


----------



## bullet1 (Mar 17, 2008)

I was told last night that they are made in China- is there truth to that?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

It depends on which model you get. They have various levels of bearings to choose from. The 440 stainless (yzz) are the models I get. For example, the spool bearings would be SMR103C-YZZ#5. I haven't personally seen them corrode or rust any faster than the stainless stock bearings from Shimano. Unless you're talking about the ARBS abec#5 bearings that come with their higher end reels, like the ones that came with the 50MG and Calcutta GT line. Those bearings are dipped in titanium disulfide which coat the bearing (almost like a shotgun blueing) and make it 10 times more resistant to rust and corrosion. As far as their suppliers, they have various ones. Some from China some from Germany.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

My experience - no discernible difference. Whether Shimano or BOCA, if you don't keep them clean and lubed, saltwater will win.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

yes, be sure you are getting the right bearings with SS balls. You may have thought you found a great deal on bearings and accidentally purchased some with chrome plated balls which do not last long in saltwater.

Most of the OEM bearings on the more expensive reels are excellent bearings. Boca simply provides excellent SS replacements cheaper.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Dipsay said:


> It depends on which model you get. They have various levels of bearings to choose from. The 440 stainless (yzz) are the models I get. For example, the spool bearings would be SMR103C-YZZ#5. I haven't personally seen them corrode or rust any faster than the stainless stock bearings from Shimano. Unless you're talking about the ARBS abec#5 bearings that come with their higher end reels, like the ones that came with the 50MG and Calcutta GT line. Those bearings are dipped in titanium disulfide which coat the bearing (almost like a shotgun blueing) and make it 10 times more resistant to rust and corrosion. As far as their suppliers, they have various ones. Some from China some from Germany.


Yeah. Be careful about the "Bocca" name there. The cheap ones were made in China.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Dipsay said:


> It depends on which model you get. They have various levels of bearings to choose from. The 440 stainless (yzz) are the models I get. For example, the spool bearings would be SMR103C-YZZ#5. I haven't personally seen them corrode or rust any faster than the stainless stock bearings from Shimano. Unless you're talking about the ARBS abec#5 bearings that come with their higher end reels, like the ones that came with the 50MG and Calcutta GT line. Those bearings are dipped in titanium disulfide which coat the bearing (almost like a shotgun blueing) and make it 10 times more resistant to rust and corrosion. As far as their suppliers, they have various ones. Some from China some from Germany.





ClearLakeClayt said:


> My experience - no discernible difference. Whether Shimano or BOCA, if you don't keep them clean and lubed, saltwater will win.


I think the above makes total sense. Shimano or Boca have different quality levels. There is no magic, I just think some people assume things about either/both of those companies that may not be fact. Dipsay knows his stuff, and probably can tell you many bearing numbers by heart. Shimano BNT2927 is very good IMO.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Very true but Brandi told me she thought the Boca's were not as good as the rust-free shimanos. I also heard the Boca's were noisy but that's probably just crazy-cakes.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

schoalbeast101 said:


> Very true but Brandi told me she thought the Boca's were not as good as the rust-free shimanos. I also heard the Boca's were noisy but that's probably just crazy-cakes.


Shimano's ARBS bearings are good, not saying they aren't. They are an ABEC#5 rated stainless bearing that is dipped in tungsten Disulfide. That being said the balls themselves are steel and have their limitations. I've done testing on both stainless and ceramic. A Clean and lightly lubed stainless bearing will free spool for max 25-30 seconds. A ceramic will go for anywhere between 1 minute and minute 45seconds depending on reel model. My record is on a CU200E7 (2 minutes 40 seconds) That being said, yes the ceramics can tend to be a bit noisier comparably, but tone down with light lube. Boca actually has a hybrid ceramic that they call the Ultra Dry Lube. Basically its like Shimano's ARBS bearing only the balls are ceramic and the cage, outer housing, shields etc are 440 stainless steel. They do commend a price though. If memory serves it added about $15 per bearing to get them on top of cost. Granted I had one of my customers that guided in the LLM try them out for 6 months and sent the reel back. They cleaned out perfectly!.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I have the Orange seal bearings in both of my 50e reels and have never had any issues. To clean them I remove the seals leave them over night in acetone after removing from acetone I let them dry then put 1 or 2 drops of reel oil and put the seals back on.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Dipsay said:


> Shimano's ARBS bearings are good, not saying they aren't. They are an ABEC#5 rated stainless bearing that is dipped in tungsten Disulfide. That being said the balls themselves are steel and have their limitations. I've done testing on both stainless and ceramic. A Clean and lightly lubed stainless bearing will free spool for max 25-30 seconds. A ceramic will go for anywhere between 1 minute and minute 45seconds depending on reel model. My record is on a CU200E7 (2 minutes 40 seconds) That being said, yes the ceramics can tend to be a bit noisier comparably, but tone down with light lube. Boca actually has a hybrid ceramic that they call the Ultra Dry Lube. Basically its like Shimano's ARBS bearing only the balls are ceramic and the cage, outer housing, shields etc are 440 stainless steel. They do commend a price though. If memory serves it added about $15 per bearing to get them on top of cost. Granted I had one of my customers that guided in the LLM try them out for 6 months and sent the reel back. They cleaned out perfectly!.


I need to break down and get a set of spool bearings with those and see how I like them.

http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing-lube-tools-more/udl-dry-lube


----------

